# Forenbersicht > Crosstalk >  >  weg im winter!!

## Gast

hi leute! ich 25, seit mai mit surfbus und hund in daenemark unterwegs suche noch geeignetes winterrevier fuer etwa november bis maerz. gern flachwasser oder auch revier zum wellenreiten lernen. wer hat guten tipp oder auch lust mitzukommen?! hauptsache warm und mit bus erreichbar!

----------


## Gast

Hi Katrin!

Mein Favorit fr Auto-/Busentfernung in Europa ist Tarifa. Hier hast du viele Mglichkeiten, von Flachwasser ber Welle, mal Windsurfen und auch Wellenreiten. Oder Biken, Freeclimben oder einfach nur Sightseeing in Andalusien.

Viele Infos findest du unter:

www.tarifa.de 
www.tarifa.net

Falls du mehr Infos brauchst, schick einfach eine mail!

Wir sind im Winter auch mit einer greren Gruppe in Tarifa! Vielleicht sieht man sich an einem der schnen Strnde!

Tsch!

Dirk

++ SOULWAVE in KLITMLLER Zeitraum 30.8.-13.9.03 
++ Surfweek in HYERES 1-2Wo 17.10.-2.11.03 
++ TARIFA ber Sylvester 1-3Wo 20.12.03-10.01.04

info@go-travel-more.de 
www.go-travel-more.de

----------


## Gast

Hi Katrin,
wie wr es mit Fuerte? Mtest halt blo mit dem Bulli mit der Fhre rber...wei aber nicht so genau wie teuer das ist...wollte eventuell auch im Nov/Dez dort hin.
Aber vorher geht's erstmal jetzt nach Dnemark...wo bist Du denn da gerade ?
Gru,
Christoph

----------


## Gast

Hi,

also, das mit der Fhre wrde ich lassen, ist sau teuer, kannst dir dann fr das Geld auf Fuerte gleich ne Karre kaufen, die noch ein paar wochen fhrt. 
Mein Favorit ist auch Tarifa, Wind und Welle. Auf den Weg dorthin kannst du auch spots in Frankreich, Spanien, Portugal checken. Ich fahr Anfang September auch nach Dnemark.

Andi

----------


## Gast

hi! also in tarifa war ich letztes jahr ber weihnachten/silvester, ist auch momentan noch mein highlight fr diesen winter. aber ganze 5 monate dort wird wohl auf dauer auch bissel de, besonders allein. wir werden sehen! daenemark seit mai war ich hauptsaechlich in hvide sande aber nach 2 wochen flaute bin ich nun erstmal fuer paar tage nach deutschland zum familienurlaub abgerueckt. zwischendurch auch klitmoeller, habe dort aber nie wirklich wind gehabt, seltsamerweise. wo wollt ihr denn hin? gruesse kat!!

----------


## Gast

Hi,

ich will auch hauptschlich nach Hvide Sande und auch Klitmller. Immer auf der Suche nach Wind und Welle eben. Hoffentlich geht im September was!

Gru Andi

----------


## Gast

Fahre Sonntag erstmal fr 1 Woche nach Hvide Sande....sieht zwar auch noch nicht so richtig nach Wind aus...aber mal schaun....

----------

